# Nilfisk E130?



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Now I know they are around a million pressure washer threads a day, but I have been looking at getting a Nilfisk E130

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/32409...TO-E130-2-8-Pressure-Washer-130bar-2-1kW-240V

Are there any reasons why I shouldn't buy this one and possibly go for a C120

Thanks

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

depends how much your going to use it really, you can get a c120 for about £80, so if your only using it at weekends i'd go for that as its more than good enough for that. the E130 is more for day in, day out use i'd say..


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good. Go for it


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

The only thing that made me look really was in the Screwfix book it says the C120 is for light domestic or something. Its only going to be used once a week really for cleaning the car and possibly twice a year to clean to weeds from the stream.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

c120 would be a good choice in that case  
had mine for over a year now and its used most weekends


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> c120 would be a good choice in that case
> had mine for over a year now and its used most weekends


C120 it is then

Thanks Kev


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

The E130 is an excellent pressure washer.Mine gets used alot! Only irritation is the pressure hose is reluctant to uncoil and will try and tangle itself! Would imagine this applies to all Nilfisk's though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks you pair,That looks like a very good PW for the money:thumb:And its much cheaper than any other place I can find.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I may well give this one a whirl myself tbh (The E130), want the one with the hose reel and all the toys though lol!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I may well give this one a whirl myself tbh (The E130), want the one with the hose reel and all the toys though lol!


Oh the Nilfisk "Bells and whistles" one:lol:


----------



## garysanderson (Feb 1, 2010)

Brazo said:


> I may well give this one a whirl myself tbh (The E130), want the one with the hose reel and all the toys though lol!


Be aware that the hose reel is the thing that causes the hose to coil badly. I have the reel on my E140 but just loop the hose (around 1 metre diameter loops) and drape it over the handle for storage - makes it much easier to manage.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If my Karcher dies then this will be what I'm getting and it looks a good deal

http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/prod...load+instruction+manual+(PDF)&clickref=751165


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got an E140 and a C110, and my C110 is my 'go to' now, as it's far easier to use. The E140 has been a PITA for me - coiling hose, issues with water pressure, etc.

It's built like a tank, but annoys me far too much. The C110 is great for the money and is very compact. C120 makes sense too, if it's just a bigger, more powerful version.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't bother coiling my PW hose's ,its easier just to leave it lose in the shed.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Will the Kew/Alto bayonet fitting work with the foam lance I have with the E130?


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

I have the same e130 from screwfix can not recommend it enough superb piece of kit with amazing power. Everyone that uses mine then go out and buy one LOL!!

Go for it mate


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Mason said:


> I have the same e130 from screwfix can not recommend it enough superb piece of kit with amazing power. Everyone that uses mine then go out and buy one LOL!!
> 
> Go for it mate


I'm now reconsidering the E130 lol I think I might go for it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gr33n said:


> I'm now reconsidering the E130 lol I think I might go for it.


I think I am going to get one too:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have so nearly bought the e140 from argos at least 3 times today!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Have so nearly bought the e140 from argos at least 3 times today!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


>


:lol::lol:

Its my bday soon that my gr8 excuse to invest in one.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOl just went to buy it and out of stock! Thats every decent nilfisk washer from argos now out of stock :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> LOl just went to buy it and out of stock! Thats every decent nilfisk washer from argos now out of stock :lol:


Blame Kev AKA Capitan Nilfisk:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm going to get the e140 from screwfix, does anyone know if you can buy them instore or is it tinterweb only?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes you can Brazo, but it's not a regular stock item.

I'm about to sell mine for £80 or so...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Blame Kev AKA Capitan Nilfisk:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yes you can Brazo, but it's not a regular stock item.
> 
> I'm about to sell mine for £80 or so...


I might be interested it that Russ:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ordered an E140 from screwfix, 'only' a fiver more than the argos offer once postage is taken into account. Coming at some point on Thursday so I will have it for the weekend to clean my patio and decking.


----------



## MNK (Dec 13, 2009)

Good choice. I've got an E140 and it's pretty well built - way better than my old Karcher that died, but the hose reel is a waste of time... does make it look neat when in storage but then you spend half the day untangling the hose when you want to use the thing!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

MNK said:


> Good choice. I've got an E140 and it's pretty well built - way better than my old Karcher that died, but the hose reel is a waste of time... does make it look neat when in storage but then you spend half the day untangling the hose when you want to use the thing!


Agree fully. It is a good solid machine, compact to store too. As you say, the reel is a bit of a bind, by the time you get it sorted, you can forget why you started. That would not stop me buying one in though, I just had reliability issues with Nilfisk (just unlucky really) which so far my Karcher has not shown and the hose appears better made, hence reels up better. That may be due to the price bracket though.

For the price under £200, that Nilfisk is what I would buy myself having spent what seems ages checking these things out. Very good value.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn it,I was about to order a E130 from Screwfix and its sold out:wall::lol:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> Damn it,I was about to order a E130 from Screwfix and its sold out:wall::lol:


To be honest im not suprised at all it really is amazing value for money i picked mine up in store worth giving your local screw fix a bell mate

My brother in law wants one now aswell


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I just hope they don't bump the price up.


----------



## steviee90 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been looking at the nilfisk PW's , and going by this they seem to be highly rated, so I'll definately be buying one of them in the near future.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My E140 will arrive tommorow! Going to test it out on the drive and decking first!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Brazo said:


> My E140 will arrive tommorow! Going to test it out on the drive and decking first!


Mate they are awesome bit of kit :thumb:

Look forward to hearing your views on it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Screwfix are not getting the E130 back in stock its just the one with all the accessories which I don't want:lol:The closest one I can find to the Screwfix price is £180 from here http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...urce=googlebase&utm_medium=comparsionshopping


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well the washer was an early bday present to myself and have to say I enjoyed power washing the decking on Friday, cleanest its ever looked, very powerful, too much so as it splintered the wood if I got the nozzle too close:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Well the washer was an early bday present to myself and have to say I enjoyed power washing the decking on Friday, cleanest its ever looked, very powerful, too much so as it splintered the wood if I got the nozzle too close:lol:


did you get the patio attachment? found this to be very good on my c120


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nah mate, just used the high pressure nozzle! Going to need to get the car attacment nozzles I think, bar the brush ones


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have found this and think its a very good price http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=1003


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

So I got my E130 yesterday along with my foam lance from Elite. So I hastily attached it all up and when I was using my foam lance there was a lot of water gushing out from between the lance connector and the PW gun. Is it supposed to be like this?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gr33n said:


> So I got my E130 yesterday along with my foam lance from Elite. So I hastily attached it all up and when I was using my foam lance there was a lot of water gushing out from between the lance connector and the PW gun. Is it supposed to be like this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


Emmm no:lol:Is your foam lance connector in good condition ect?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Emmm no:lol:Is your foam lance connector in good condition ect?


Brand new out the box yesterday and the pressure washer was brand new yesterday as well.

The connector was loose on the lance when I got it, Ive tightened it up by hand as I haven't had chance to go home yet. Ill try tightening it up abit more tomorrow and see it that helps. Im also getting quite a thin foam which I think might be down to lack of pressure getting to the lance.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If you adjust your lance(There is a knob at the top with a + and - sign,turn it to the + and your foam should be thicker.)


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> If you adjust your lance(There is a knob at the top with a + and - sign,turn it to the + and your foam should be thicker.)


Ive got it on full, then I then I tried it on full with 1/4 a turn back towards "-" as I heard that could help. Ive the foam isn't too bad, just not as thick as ive seen it in some people pics/vids.

Im just a little concerned I get wet feet every time I use it at the minute :lol: as soon as ive resolved the wet feet issue I can start and play with the thickness.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Brand new out the box yesterday and the pressure washer was brand new yesterday as well.
> 
> The connector was loose on the lance when I got it, Ive tightened it up by hand as I haven't had chance to go home yet. Ill try tightening it up abit more tomorrow and see it that helps. Im also getting quite a thin foam which I think might be down to lack of pressure getting to the lance.


If it is the adaptor you are tightening you may need some PTFE tape in there, they do leak otherwise.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

shine247 said:


> If it is the adaptor you are tightening you may need some PTFE tape in there, they do leak otherwise.


Without sounding too stupid, is that like the blue thread lock liquid stuff?

EDIT: It did leak alot less when I tightened it up, but I could only do it by hand so hopefully that should ensure my feet stay dry :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

gr33n said:


> Without sounding too stupid, is that like the blue thread lock liquid stuff?
> 
> EDIT: It did leak alot less when I tightened it up, but I could only do it by hand so hopefully that should ensure my feet stay dry :lol:


OK so I got myself some PTFE tape and managed to stop the water leaks. They were coming from between the metal bar and the PW specific connector and from where the metal bar screws into the main lance chassis.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84349

Autobrites lance servicing guide helped massively if anyone else is having the same problem.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What is the E130 like as a PW then?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

foam thickness can vary depending on water softness and mains water pressure


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> What is the E130 like as a PW then?


Very good. Seems well built, extremely heavy which always reassures me yet extremely easy to move about with it effectively being on wheel and the adjustable handle to move it.

Doesnt seem a lot more powerful than my old Karcher 520M but it seem to do alot more cleaning, difficult to explain but I think its probably down to the better flow rate.

Overall im very impressed and would recommend one to anyone.:thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

gr33n said:


> Very good. Seems well built, extremely heavy which always reassures me yet extremely easy to move about with it effectively being on wheel and the adjustable handle to move it.
> 
> Doesnt seem a lot more powerful than my old Karcher 520M but it seem to do alot more cleaning, difficult to explain but I think its probably down to the better flow rate.
> 
> Overall im very impressed and would recommend one to anyone.:thumb:


+ 1 E130 is the nuts


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

+2 got an E130 myself and love it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gr33n said:


> Very good. Seems well built, extremely heavy which always reassures me yet extremely easy to move about with it effectively being on wheel and the adjustable handle to move it.
> 
> Doesnt seem a lot more powerful than my old Karcher 520M but it seem to do alot more cleaning, difficult to explain but I think its probably down to the better flow rate.
> 
> Overall im very impressed and would recommend one to anyone.:thumb:


Cheers:thumb:I was going to get a E130 but I have found a E140 with a patio cleaner,drain cleaner ect for 190 quid


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have just ordered a E130 from here http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=3450
I did think about a C120 but I wanted a better machine:lol:
Even better is I have this Friday and next week off:thumb:So it should be getting a good test when I give my car its summer prep:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

So to dig up my old thread :lol:

My E130 has been leaking from the handle/gun for a while now, but today I fired it up and its pulsing constantly and losing water like theres no tomorrow from the gun 

So a few questions, does anyone know how the warenty on them lasts?
what are Screwfix like at returns? (which is where I got it from)
and if I cant get it replaced under warrenty, what PW do I buy next?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ross said:


> Cheers:thumb:I was going to get a E130 but I have found a E140 with a patio cleaner,drain cleaner ect for 190 quid


Don't get the E140 - to cut a long story short the nilfisk hose and reel is a PITA, and to replace the hose and reel will invalidate your warranty as the reel needs to be taken apart.

Get the E130 then attach a custom made rubber hose, which screws in at the front of the washer.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks mate, ive just been reading on here about o rings and the trigger/gun. So that might be where my problem lies, not sure why the things pulsing though


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

GR33N said:


> Thanks mate, ive just been reading on here about o rings and the trigger/gun. So that might be where my problem lies, not sure why the things pulsing though


Hey buddy - check that the water hose that supplies water to your pressure isn't leaking and more importantly turn up the internal water supply pressure that is supplying the water.

I returned three 'pulsing' pressure washers before realising the internal cold tap was turned too low:wall:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

my c120 today was playing up phoned nilfisk there picking it up monday under warrenty but its the 2nd time now it happens when not using it, it pulse,s on and off


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your troubles, Nilfisk are usually very good with faulty returns etc.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Tips said:


> Hey buddy - check that the water hose that supplies water to your pressure isn't leaking and more importantly turn up the internal water supply pressure that is supplying the water.
> 
> I returned three 'pulsing' pressure washers before realising the internal cold tap was turned too low:wall:


Ive never had any problems before, but my hosepipe between the tap and the PW is very long.

I need to sort the leak between the gun and the hose that lead to the PW, is it just an o ring I can buy or do I need the whole gun/trigger?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

GR33N said:


> Ive never had any problems before, but my hosepipe between the tap and the PW is very long.
> 
> I need to sort the leak between the gun and the hose that lead to the PW, is it just an o ring I can buy or do I need the whole gun/trigger?


Start with the o-ring replacement it's the cheapest part, if that doesn't fix it then look at replacing the gun.

My garden hose is 30 metres long and is a pain in the ass to unwind, so I cut the hose into two separate 20m + 10m pieces and use the 10m hose for the car. When finished, I rejoin the hose together using the hoselock connect system and wind up the one piece.

Hope that helps.


----------

